# Do Flow bindings run narrow?



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok so I picked up some Flow M9s for my wife...got the L as she wears a men's 10.5 ThirtyTwo Prion boot. The boots won't go in...total fail. Should a 10.5 need XL in the 09/10 Flow M9? Do the Prions run wide?

I guess another question would be is there a way to make sure the bindings in the box marked Large are in fact a Large and not a Medium?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I had the same problem with size 11 thirtytwo boots in size L flow bindings. You need XL


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Well at least dogfunk.com has a 100% satisfaction return policy...so no issue getting my money back even though they have been used.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I just ordered a set of Flows in Large, I hope they fit okay. I have Salomon boots that are size 10, but in most brands I'm an 11. Any idea what the widest part of the boot is on either the 10.5 or 11's you guys mention? I assume it's the width of the boots sole that's the problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I have new DC boots in 11.5 and just bought the X large flow NXT-AT's. They were to big and I ran out of toe ratchet. Both sides were as tight as they would go and I needed a touch more. Went to a large and they work perfectly.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

PassTheDutchie said:


> I just ordered a set of Flows in Large, I hope they fit okay. I have Salomon boots that are size 10, but in most brands I'm an 11. Any idea what the widest part of the boot is on either the 10.5 or 11's you guys mention? I assume it's the width of the boots sole that's the problem.


I can measure up as I have both the large and extra large bindings at home. I will post the measurements tonight.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Flows*

I only ride Flows these days but went from a large Burton to an extra-large Flow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks ETM, much appreciated, I could change order before it ships tomorrow if needed.

Bryantp, what size and brand of boot are you using?


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Boot*

I wear Salomon Synapse Wide in 11.5.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

you also gotta think that flow bases their bindings off of their boots first... not the competitions.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok now these measurements are taken from 2010 NXT-AT bindings. The part that I measured is the base of the highback, this is the narrowest part of the binding and the part that the heel of your boot must clear, this, as I found out is the most crucial aspect to fitting your boot into flow bindings. A bit of extra width in this area makes a huge difference to the ease of lifting the highback into its upright position. Switching from the L to the XL made the world of difference to my setup.

The size L measurement is 4" or 102mm.
The size XL measurement 4.125" or 107mm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

ETM said:


> Ok now these measurements are taken from 2010 NXT-AT bindings. The part that I measured is the base of the highback, this is the narrowest part of the binding and the part that the heel of your boot must clear, this, as I found out is the most crucial aspect to fitting your boot into flow bindings. A bit of extra width in this area makes a huge difference to the ease of lifting the highback into its upright position. Switching from the L to the XL made the world of difference to my setup.
> 
> The size L measurement is 4" or 102mm.
> The size XL measurement 4.125" or 107mm.


 Thanks for going to the trouble of measuring that. I think I understand the area your mentioning, the base of the highback where it mounts to the aluminum frame. The widest part of the heel on my boot is roughly 3.750" wide (3" or so up from the actual heel is the widest area before it tapers to the middle area). So if I understand right, this only gives me an 1/8" per side to slide the boot in, is that enough? 
So if I understand correctly, your boots would likely have fit the Large bindings if you put them in from above (without the top-strap on), getting the boot through the highback area was the deal killer.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

ETM said:


> Ok now these measurements are taken from 2010 NXT-AT bindings. The part that I measured is the base of the highback, this is the narrowest part of the binding and the part that the heel of your boot must clear, this, as I found out is the most crucial aspect to fitting your boot into flow bindings. A bit of extra width in this area makes a huge difference to the ease of lifting the highback into its upright position. Switching from the L to the XL made the world of difference to my setup.
> 
> The size L measurement is 4" or 102mm.
> The size XL measurement 4.125" or 107mm.


See that wasn't the problem area for me...for me it is up by the ball of the foot at the widest part of the boot. :dunno:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

PassTheDutchie said:


> Thanks for going to the trouble of measuring that. I think I understand the area your mentioning, the base of the highback where it mounts to the aluminum frame. The widest part of the heel on my boot is roughly 3.750" wide (3" or so up from the actual heel is the widest area before it tapers to the middle area). So if I understand right, this only gives me an 1/8" per side to slide the boot in, is that enough?
> So if I understand correctly, your boots would likely have fit the Large bindings if you put them in from above (without the top-strap on), getting the boot through the highback area was the deal killer.


Exactly. Because the highback pivots to swing up any contact in this area causes trouble. My boots did fit from above but that defeats the purpose of using flows 
My advise, especially for you guys in the states who can easily return your products is go big with flows.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Grasschopper said:


> See that wasn't the problem area for me...for me it is up by the ball of the foot at the widest part of the boot. :dunno:


That seems strange as due to the way the highback is attached to the inside the main frame of the binding the footbed of the binding will always be roughly 1/2" wider than the highback


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

ETM, I got my NXT-FSE's in today. They measure 4.25" on the inside of the highback hingepoint. My boots seem to go into them okay, but you have to kind of angle them in nose first to get the widest part of the boot in above that hingepoint (widest part of boot is roughly 4.5").
One question I have is how much room do you have on the side(s) of your boot (boot side to frame)? My boots seem to load to one side and I have a 3/8" to nearly 1/2" gap between the boot and aluminum frame, is this normal? My boots are size 10, bindings are Large.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I find myself coming in above the highback also to avoid it completely and then dropping my boot down. The gap you have sounds about right, I find my boots dont move at all once the highback is lifted up. I also find that the ratchets dont need to be anywhere near as tight as normal bindings do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

ETM said:


> I find myself coming in above the highback also to avoid it completely and then dropping my boot down. The gap you have sounds about right, I find my boots dont move at all once the highback is lifted up. I also find that the ratchets dont need to be anywhere near as tight as normal bindings do.


Thanks for the input, I'll play with the adjustments tonight and see what I come up with. My initial reaction is that to have them loose enough to get the boot in without having to work the boot too hard to get the highback up and clamped, there is a bit of movement. Probably a fine line between too loose (heal lift, etc.) and too tight to load the boot. They seem pretty comfortable, the even pressure of the top strap works well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

I also got my first set of Flow bindings (size L) this year and my Forum boots (size 10.5) wouldn't fit. The boot width was too large for the baseplate. Luckily my boots totally fell apart (they were WAY old) and I purchased some Salomon F22s. The Salomon boots have a much smaller footprint for the same size and now there's a gap of about 2cm between the boot and the edge of the baseplate. 
Does anyone ride with this much room around their boots? Is it a big enough deal to need size M flows?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it will be fine mate


----------

